# Saccagnare



## laurentius87

Considero questo verbo colloquiale o familiare, però non sono sicuro che sia ugualmente diffuso sul territorio italiano.

Alcuni la ritengono invece voce gergale o giovanile (Cortelazzo nella _Storia  della lingua italiana_ di Serianni-Trifone, la riconduce all'area  milanese, spiegando in _Guida ai dialetti veneti_ che viene da 'sacco';  Banfi-Sobrero in _Il linguaggio giovanile degli anni Novanta_ la attestano  come giovanile).

Anche il significato e l'etimologia sembrano incerti: su un numero dell'«Espresso» del 1982 è fatta derivare da "saccagna",  piemontese per "pugnale", cosa confermata anche da altre fonti che danno a _saccagnare_ senso di  'accoltellare'.

Peraltro, i diversi dizionari in cui ho cercato il significato di questo verbo (Devoto-Oli, Treccani, Sabatini-Coletti) non lo riportano.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Anaiss

Sicuramente l'ho sentito anche qui in Veneto e lo uso in contesto familiare..._"saccagnà"-->"saccagnato_/a", si dice quando uno è particolamente stanco e dolorante per via di sforzi fisici, in italiano standard si potrebbe dire "acciaccato". ( e si dice in modo ulteriormente enfatico anche "_so 'ssassinà/copà_" --> stanco _morto_)
Non ne conosco affatto l'origine, e "saccagna" mi dava più l'idea di una botta o di un'ammaccatura. 
(EDIT: Sottointendevo anch'io il significato di "menare, pestare")


----------



## facciadipietra

Io conosco "saccagnare di colpi", cioè riempire di botte.


----------



## laurentius87

facciadipietra said:


> Io conosco "saccagnare di colpi", cioè riempire di botte.



Sì, per il modo in cui l'ho sempre sentito io _saccagnare _vuol dire menare, punire, conciare per le feste. Eventualmente _saccagnare [di botte]_, che specifica.


----------



## Necsus

Io francamente non l'avevo mai sentito, a Roma si usa _*z*accagnare_, ma con significati un po' diversi. Comunque riporto un contributo 'di sponda' di Maurizio Pistone:

[...] il verbo _sacagné_, « battere, maltrattare, ridurre a mal partito », termine spesso usato da noi anche nella forma italianizzata _saccagnare_. [...] In realtà _sacagné_ pare non c'entri niente con le cagne; secondo il Gribaudo è un vecchio termine del gergo malandrino, derivato da un disusato _sacagn_, coltello, con corrispondenze in argot francese e in provenzale; quindi in origine « accoltellare ».


----------



## laurentius87

Necsus said:


> Io francamente non l'avevo mai sentito, a Roma si usa _*z*accagnare_, ma con significati un po' diversi. Comunque riporto un contributo 'di sponda' di Maurizio Pistone:
> 
> [...] il verbo _sacagné_, « battere, maltrattare, ridurre a mal partito », termine spesso usato da noi anche nella forma italianizzata _saccagnare_. [...] In realtà _sacagné_ pare non c'entri niente con le cagne; secondo il Gribaudo è un vecchio termine del gergo malandrino, derivato da un disusato _sacagn_, coltello, con corrispondenze in argot francese e in provenzale; quindi in origine « accoltellare ».



Anche Pistone riconduce _saccagnare_ a un'origine piemontese, con il significato di _accoltellare_ (almeno agli inizi).

Chissà, aspetto il parere di altri - per ora però è voce conosciuta anche da un utente veneto e un toscano.


----------



## facciadipietra

laurentius87 said:


> Chissà, aspetto il parere di altri - per ora però è voce conosciuta anche da un utente veneto e un toscano.


Credo che questa conoscenza venga dal mio sostrato ligure, non toscano.


----------



## insegnantevolante

Anch'io ho sentito spesso questo verbo, nella bassa friulana, col significato di prendere a botte, riempire di colpi. Molto usato anche il sostantivo saccagnata, anche in senso figurato di "brutto colpo", "grossa delusione"...


----------



## gc200000

Mai sentito.

Però è simile ad una nostra parola esclusivamente dialettale, inesistente in italiano: "caccagnari".

Es. "Ti gghiavu na caccagnata" = Ti do un colpo, un calcio.


----------



## Azazel81

facciadipietra said:


> Io conosco "saccagnare di colpi", cioè riempire di botte.


 
Io sono di Milano e posso confermare che qui, effettivamente, "saccagnare" di solito è usato con significato di "riempire di botte". Nel caso in cui sia usato come sostantivo significa semplicemente "botta tremenda", ad esempio:

A: l'altro giorno ho visto due che facevano a botte
B: sì, anche io ho visto... ma hai visto quello, che saccagnata ha tirato all'altro?
A: sì, assurda... come minimo gli avrà fatto saltare qualche dente...

Non so dire con certezza quale sia la derivazione esatta, ma so che da noi si è sempre associata l'espressione "saccagnare" al sacco. Devo però dire che mi avete instillato il dubbio: che sia un derivato di "saccagna" e non di "sacco"?


----------



## Vadinho

laurentius87 said:


> Anche Pistone riconduce _saccagnare_ a un'origine piemontese, con il significato di _accoltellare_ (almeno agli inizi).
> 
> Chissà, aspetto il parere di altri - per ora però è voce conosciuta anche da un utente veneto e un toscano.


 
Sono piemontese ma saccagnare con significato di accoltellare non l'ho mai sentito. In effetti con quello di riempire di botte si, come anche di essere a pezzi.


----------



## o-nami

Vadinho said:


> Sono piemontese ma saccagnare con significato di accoltellare non l'ho mai sentito. In effetti con quello di riempire di botte si, come anche di essere a pezzi.



Perché ad Alba i malandrini non c'erano... Erano tutti qui a Torino 
Scherzi a parte, qui si usa davvero tanto, ma anche io non ero a conoscenza dell'etimo riferito al coltello.


----------



## laurentius87

o-nami said:


> Perché ad Alba i malandrini non c'erano... Erano tutti qui a Torino
> Scherzi a parte, qui si usa davvero tanto, ma anche io non ero a conoscenza dell'etimo riferito al coltello.



_Saccagnare_ anche per me non ha il significato di _accoltellare_ ma di menare, prendere a botte, conciare per le feste.

Poi che l'etimologia sia questa è possibile.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

E' la prima volta che sento questa parola, qui a Firenze non si usa.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Nel mio dialetto "sacàgner" è colpire ripetutamente o tagliare qualcosa con un coltello con un movimento alternato dal basso verso l' alto. Una "sacàgneda" si usa anche per indicare una ferita lunga dai margini molto slabbrati.
Sbagliando ho sempre creduto che saccagnare fosse l' italianizzazione di un termine dialettale.


----------



## Oblomovita

Anch'io da Milano confermo di averlo sempre sentito nel significato di malmenare pesantemente: saccagnare di botte
Comunque il "saccagno" è un tipo di coltello a serramanico, pertanto potrebbe essere che il significato originario di saccagnare sia appunto accoltellare


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

In alcune città emiliane (Modena, Reggio Emilia) si usa "saccagnare" (a Modena spesso "zaccagnare") per " disturbare pesantemente, malmenare, armeggiare con, "non lasciar stare", "non lasciare in pace", vessare).
A- Cosa zaccagni con quella radiolina?
B- Cerco di trovare la stazione della partita.

A- La gattina ha appena fatto i piccoli: bada di non zaccagnarla.

GS


----------



## annapo

*Saccagnare di botte* si sente molto nell'area milanese, ma altrove non l'ho mai sentito. 
Ho sentito dire anche "saccagnata" nel senso di colpo, materiale o figurato (non comprare la frutta lì, sono saccagnate! Se ti prendo ti do una saccagnata che ti ammazzo)

Dalle mie parti si direbbe *crcre d' bott*, ovvero "coricare" per le botte: cioé stendere qualcuno a botte.


----------



## Rodbertus

Ciao a tutti,
allego questa citazione di un articolo di Giulio Nascimbeni sul corriere della Sera per chiarire il significato si "saccagno", "saccagnare":

IN ALTRE PAROLE

*Il " saccagno " non dette tregua a Primo Levi*

 Il "saccagno" non dette tregua a Primo Levi. I momenti memorabili della "Tregua", il grande libro di Primo Levi da cui Francesco Rosi ha tratto un grande film, sono stati rievocati nelle scorse sttimane in tutti i loro contrasti di picaresca odissea: dall'apparizione dei quattro soldati russi a cavallo lungo la strada che costeggia Auschwitz, mentre Levi e un compagno di Lager portano un cadavere in una fossa ormai piena, alle tappe luttuose, ilari, convulse, grottesche, quasi inenarrabili, del ritorno alla liberta'. _[segue]_

Nascimbeni Giulio
Pagina 15  (23 febbraio 1997) - Corriere della Sera

Spero di essere stato utile. Ancora ciao, Rodbertus


----------



## nestore

Curioso: in portoghese esiste _sacanear_, che però vuol dire ingannare qualcuno, prenderlo in giro. 

Ecco, probabilmente non c'entra una cinghia, ma sentivo il bisogno di postare queste righe.



Nestore


----------



## Paulfromitaly

In Bresciano "colloquiale" si sente spesso.


----------



## Agoago

Come alessandrino posso dire che saccagnare a volte viene usato nel senso lato di sconfiggere, perdere. Del tipo: ehi com'è andato l'esame? Lascia stare mi hanno saccagnato!


----------



## Saoul

Agoago said:


> Come alessandrino posso dire che saccagnare a volte viene usato nel senso lato di sconfiggere, perdere. Del tipo: ehi com'è andato l'esame? Lascia stare mi hanno saccagnato!


Anche a Milano si usa nel senso generale di "botta", "mazzata".

- Com'è andata dal meccanico?
- Lascia stare! Un saccagnata! (conto molto salato)

Ieri ho preso una saccagnata incredibile contro l'antina del mobiletto e mi sono fatto malissimo. (ogni riferimento a fatti o persone reali è puramente casuale)

Ma quanto hai pagato quella macchina? 
50.000 euro
Ma sei pazzo? Non lo vedi che è tutta saccagnata? (piena di ammaccature)


----------



## lorenzos

Trovato nel _SUPPLEMENTO 2009 del Battaglia_:
*Saccagnare*, tr. Region. Picchiare, malmenare.
S. Dazieri, 2-173: A proposito, ti hanno saccagnato per bene. Complimenti.= Voce sett. di provenienza gerg., denom. dasaccagno


----------



## Mary49

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...f?sequence=2&usg=AOvVaw1jO9hJmiK3lJV6nEY-agVG


----------



## Lulu978

Ciao laurentius87,

è interessante la tua osservazione ed è sempre un piacere leggere le varie risposte. Grazie per il post. 

Io vivo in Piemonte, ma ho vissuto molti anni anche in Toscana e in entrambi i posti ho sentito dire "saccagnare qualcuno" legato a "di botte", nel senso di "dargliene proprio tante". Tra l'altro, mia nonna (che era delle Marche) lo usava spesso nei suoi racconti.


----------



## Orlando Nasselabbia

laurentius87 said:


> Considero questo verbo colloquiale o familiare, però non sono sicuro che sia ugualmente diffuso sul territorio italiano.
> 
> Alcuni la ritengono invece voce gergale o giovanile (Cortelazzo nella _Storia  della lingua italiana_ di Serianni-Trifone, la riconduce all'area  milanese, spiegando in _Guida ai dialetti veneti_ che viene da 'sacco';  Banfi-Sobrero in _Il linguaggio giovanile degli anni Novanta_ la attestano  come giovanile).
> 
> Anche il significato e l'etimologia sembrano incerti: su un numero dell'«Espresso» del 1982 è fatta derivare da "saccagna",  piemontese per "pugnale", cosa confermata anche da altre fonti che danno a _saccagnare_ senso di  'accoltellare'.
> 
> Peraltro, i diversi dizionari in cui ho cercato il significato di questo verbo (Devoto-Oli, Treccani, Sabatini-Coletti) non lo riportano.
> 
> Che ne pensate?





laurentius87 said:


> Considero questo verbo colloquiale o familiare, però non sono sicuro che sia ugualmente diffuso sul territorio italiano.
> 
> Alcuni la ritengono invece voce gergale o giovanile (Cortelazzo nella _Storia  della lingua italiana_ di Serianni-Trifone, la riconduce all'area  milanese, spiegando in _Guida ai dialetti veneti_ che viene da 'sacco';  Banfi-Sobrero in _Il linguaggio giovanile degli anni Novanta_ la attestano  come giovanile).
> 
> Anche il significato e l'etimologia sembrano incerti: su un numero dell'«Espresso» del 1982 è fatta derivare da "saccagna",  piemontese per "pugnale", cosa confermata anche da altre fonti che danno a _saccagnare_ senso di  'accoltellare'.
> 
> Peraltro, i diversi dizionari in cui ho cercato il significato di questo verbo (Devoto-Oli, Treccani, Sabatini-Coletti) non lo riportano.
> 
> Che ne pensate?


Lo spiega Primo Levi ne La Tregua, durante l'incontro con un ex-criminale: il saccagno era (in tutto il nord d'Italia, o perlomeno in Piemonte e Lombardia) un pugnale a spinta, il cui scopo era, nelle questioni d'onore, di sfregiare. Saccagnato significava quindi in origine e letteralmente "sfregiato", da cui immagino che per estensione sia stato applicato a chiunque riportasse visibili segni di violenza subita.


----------



## giginho

Ho fatto un test con dei miei colleghi:

- comaschi / varesini: lo capiscono ma non lo direbbero, non fa parte del loro vocabolario
- vicentini: lo dicono come sinonimo di mazzata, non sempre riferita alla botte date/ricevute, ma anche come alternativa a colpo molto forte (esempio: ho visto arrivare la palla verso di me e le ho dato una saccagnata pazzesca)
- svizzeri italiani: non pervenuto. Lo capiscono dal contesto, ma non lo hanno mai sentito
- torinese (io): mi pregio di averlo usato spessissimo questo termine.


----------



## aefrizzo

gc200000 said:


> Mai sentito.
> 
> Però è simile ad una nostra parola esclusivamente dialettale, inesistente in italiano: "caccagnari".
> 
> Es. "Ti gghiavu na caccagnata" = Ti do un colpo, un calcio.


Neanch'io, non ancora almeno .
Caccagnata, carcagnata, caicagnata invece sì. Il significato è simile: un bel calcio mollato (preferibilmente sul sedere) non di punta ma a suola piena (con tutto il calcagno)


----------



## bearded

gc200000 said:


> Però è simile ad una nostra parola esclusivamente dialettale,


Tuttavia etimologicamente mi pare che i due termini abbiano origini completamente diverse (uno da 'saccagno'=coltello, l'altro da calcagno).


----------

